# lift kit help asap!!



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

so i found a lift kit at a local shop for my honda foreman 450 but the kit only goes up to 01 and mine is an 03 it says im missing a spacer and a 10x55 bolt can i just go buy the parts i need somewhere?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

The bolt is probably no problem at all, as for a spacer that might be hit or miss. Check the local hardware stores, if you have one that specializes in just bolts you might luck up and find a spacer of size that will work. 

If not surely they will know someone in the fabrication business that could cut you one from a piece of steel stock!


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mind if I use this thread? 
If not admins I have no problem starting one, thought this would be better. 

Got a 08 420, I want a 4in lift, I can't find one, will I have to make it? Or can I keep my 2in lift and get different shocks? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

